

TED Day One: Mars Isn't a Good Backup Plan for Humanity - jonah
http://www.wired.com/2015/03/wired-ted/

======
Gustomaximus
> “For anyone to tell you Mars will be there to back up humanity is like the
> captain of the Titanic telling you that the real party is happening later on
> the life boats,” Walkowicz said. “It is hubris to believe that
> interplanetary colonization will be enough to save us from ourselves.”

I cant buy this. Life boats are there for an emergency, and to continue with
the Titanic example, these lifeboats helped a bunch of people and hindsight
says we should have had a bunch more.

